# My trip to the Paph Guild, Sana Barbara



## SlipperKing (Jan 23, 2017)

Jay and I flew out to the Paph Guild two Thursdays ago. Spent the day at Orchids Royale with Jim Burke, great guy. Jay picked up a bunch of complexes ( not my thing). I got a stonei ~22 inch NS, sweet, couldn't talk him out of any other species but did come home with a 9 gr plant of Goral Nagle w/a spike-35.00, 4 gr Kevin Porter with at least 2 spikes 25.00, a 6 gr plant of Daisy Barkly 25.00, a huge 2 growth Bel Royale over 30 inches and 2.5+ inch wide leaves on it, I think it was 50.00 and a 3 gr plant of Bella Luna in bud which Jim was proud of, 100.00. He must of had 40, maybe 50 micranthums, many multi growth plants, a 1/3 in bud, many multi buds and he wouldn't let go of any! He didn't know where he would get more if he sold one:crazy: I tried.
Then Friday we hit Sana Barbara Orchid Estate. Jay pickup a couple non-slipper plants but again, I couldn't talk the owner out of a BS sandie, richardianum nor a few other species Then we took off across the street to Cal Orchids, We picked up more plants, me, venustum, hennisanum, charlesworhii v album, nigritum 'Dyak Warrior' and a sandie hybrid. Jay cash in on more paphs and a number of cattleyas.
Finally made it to the Guild on Saturday
Those three orchid businesses were huge! None of them had offspring interested in carry on. It will be a sad state of affairs when they close down for the land value.

Saturday at the Guild I met our own Ross Hella, he was one of three vendors. I picked up two plants from him, hangianum and a div of Estella 'Julie' named after his wife.
(I snapped a pic of his pic:wink


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 24, 2017)

brachy x fairrieanum?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 24, 2017)

Wait, you paid 35 for Gloria Naugle that is in spike??
I mean even if you bought 9 of them, wow~ Surely and hopefully one of them will be great!
Kevin Porter in spike also dirt cheap.
Where is this place?!!! lol I should get out there one day. haha

You got album charlie now that you have gained confidence in charlesworthii? 
Mine (a rather expensive plant from OZ) is slowly declining. I knew I shouldn't have gotten it, but I was too hopeful, I guess.

Thanks for sharing this. Now I know where to shop


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2017)

"a 9 gr plant of Gloria Naugle w/a spike-35.00, 4 gr Kevin Porter with at least 2 spikes 25.00, a 6 gr plant of Daisy Barkly 25.00,..." 
Trip paid for! Thanks for sharing but; where are our photos!?


----------



## Clark (Jan 24, 2017)

I would not be offended by more photos


----------



## abax (Jan 24, 2017)

SK you get to have all the fun!!!!


----------



## paphreek (Jan 25, 2017)

It was great talking with you, Rick!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 25, 2017)

You too Ross. I'm off work today and it sounds like I need to come up with photographic proof of these plants! LOL

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 25, 2017)

Here on the left is Mr. Burke and Jay on the right. I didn't meet the gentleman in the middle but he did all the repotting



The place.....












Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 25, 2017)

For some reason I did take a PIC of the stonei. It's actually well over 30 inches



Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Jan 25, 2017)

You probably saw 15 to 30 of the same paph and asked for 1 and the answer was no, thats why I don't go to greenhouses anymore, unless it's orchid zone, he's pretty good about selling plants. Very nice stoneii!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 25, 2017)

Troy, Mr Burke didn't have any issues selling any plant except for a few species.

Has promised; Kevin Porter



Daisy Barkey with price tag still on.





Gloria Naugle 



Bella Luna


Turned the tag for address. Note: they do not do mail order at all.



Huge Bell Royale



Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 25, 2017)

I forgot one .other plant, Paph Screaming Eagle. Haven't seen this hybrid in years offered so Jim divide off a piece for me  

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## troy (Jan 25, 2017)

Great healthy plants, I missunderstood you, my experience is the grower not parting with anything... not the growers you visited, other grower...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 25, 2017)

Wow~ Kevin Porter has beautiful leaves and three sheaths?? Nice catch!

A cheap Daisy Barclay. They must have really wanted to toss that plant, huh? Hopefully will finally bloom at your place.

Gloria Naugle...Do you actually see buds in there?
I'm curious because that's exactly what my Dollgoldi and Delrosi do for me. 
Nothing further after that stage. They either stop there or magically turn into regular leaves.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 25, 2017)

troy said:


> You probably saw 15 to 30 of the same paph and asked for 1 and the answer was no, thats why I don't go to greenhouses anymore, unless it's orchid zone, he's pretty good about selling plants. Very nice stoneii!!



Well, that certainly will be annoying and not a good way to have an open house.

The nurseries I've visted had clearly marked benches and sections where non are for sale. Either their breeding stock or too valuable or other reasons.

So everything else was just up for grab as long as your money and space allow.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks for the photos! Good trip, for sure.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 25, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Wow~ Kevin Porter has beautiful leaves and three sheaths?? Nice catch!
> 
> A cheap Daisy Barclay. They must have really wanted to toss that plant, huh? Hopefully will finally bloom at your place.
> 
> ...


Daisy B is a division of a clone 'Freshness' . It maybe dated and not up to today's std. It has bloomed a number of times for Jim.
The Gloria N is an unbloomed plant which Jim had a number of different crosses of it. A number of them had bud leaves like this one and number with old bloom spikes

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 25, 2017)

Fantastic haul and glad you got out there. How did you get them all home?? Did you just have them shipped?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 25, 2017)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Well, that certainly will be annoying and not a good way to have an open house.
> 
> The nurseries I've visted had clearly marked benches and sections where non are for sale. Either their breeding stock or too valuable or other reasons.
> 
> So everything else was just up for grab as long as your money and space allow.


None of the three nurseries were directly connected to the Guild. None were having 'Open House' just standard regular business hours. Only Sana Barbara OE had roped off areas and a large number of plants with sold tags on them. We assumed that was their way of saving special plants they didn't want to be ask about and not have to rope the whole company off!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 25, 2017)

we love vicarious shopping!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 26, 2017)

No shipping. Flew SW, bags fly free, Jay and I took one each large emply suitcases with packing material only. Back at the hotel we unpotted all the big ones, bare rooted and wrapped in newspapers. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 26, 2017)

SlipperKing said:


> Daisy B is a division of a clone 'Freshness' . It maybe dated and not up to today's std. It has bloomed a number of times for Jim.
> The Gloria N is an unbloomed plant which Jim had a number of different crosses of it. A number of them had bud leaves like this one and number with old bloom spikes
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk



Sounds like that Daisy B is a reliable clone, then. Good!


----------

